# Indiana State Beekeepers Association Spring Meeting March 14th



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

The 2009 ISBA spring meeting will be held in Columbus, Indiana at Ivy Tech Community College - Columbus Learning Center 4555 Central Avenue. on March 14th with registration and social hour from 7:30 to 8:30. Registration will be $15 for individuals and $20 for families with coffee and donuts during registration and a catered lunch which includes boneless, skinless, marinated and herbed chicken breast - grilled and smoked over Indiana sugar maple and apple wood with BBQ sauce served on the side. Side dishes are American potato salad, smoked BBQ baked beans w/bacon, raw baby carrot sticks, roll and desert brownie - provided by The HICKORY GRILL, Trafalgar Indiana. 

The keynote speaker will be Indiana's own Dave Shenefield. Dave will share his vast experiences and knowledge of 40+ years in beekeeping on keeping bees alive and healthy and raising Indiana bees. Dave has worked through the good years as well as the tough years when the parasitic mites devastated the bee population in the mid to late 80's. 

There will be a two part session for beginning beekeepers who have just started in the past year or two or who are thinking about getting started but want to learn more about spring management. The class will cover installing packages and nucs and getting the colony established followed by an open Q & A session. For an in-depth class on beekeeping, be sure to register for the ISBA Beekeeping School in October. 

Check the agenda for other sessions on beekeeping and be sure to mark the date on your calendar. This is a great time to get together with other beekeepers, both large and small, and exchange thoughts and ideas and to just talk about honeybees. 

Agenda

7:30 - 8:30 Registration & Social Hour - Coffee, Donuts, Juice 

8:30 - 8:45 Welcome - President Dave Shenefield 

8:45 - 9:00 Updates - Kathleen Prough - State Bee Inspector 

9:00 - 9:30 Research - Greg Hunt - Purdue University 

9:30 - 9:45 Hoosier Honeys - Queen Report 

9:45 - 10:00 Break 

10:00 - 11:15 Keynote Speaker - Dave Shenefield 

11:15- 12:15 Lunch 

12:15 - 1:15 Breakout Session 

1. Beginning Beekeeping Part 1 - Installing Bees & Colony Build-Up 
2. Labeling & Marketing Honey 
3. 12:15 to 12:45 Entering Honey in Competition 
4. 12:45 to 1:30 Plastic Foundation vs. Wax 
5. Young Beekeepers - Discussion w/ Honey Queen 
6. Making Summer Nucs & Overwintering 

1:15 - 1:30 Break 

1:30 - 2:30 Breakout Session 

1. Beginning Beekeeping Part 2 - General Q & A 
2. Building & Catching Swarms Using a Bee Vacuum 
3. Q & A for Intermediate Beekeeping 
4. Pollination for Hire 
5. Raising Hygienic Indiana Queens 

2:30 - 3:00 Door Prizes, Raffle, Auction 

3:00 - 3:30 Closing Comments & Questions 

Hope everyone can make it. 

Matt Green


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

bump.
Looking forward to seeing some of you!


----------

